# final ruling on red snapper in fla state waters (gulf)



## captbrian (Feb 7, 2008)

i was in a meeting all day fighting against stricter red snapper regulations in florida state waters in the gulf.  after many hours of testimony, the FWC has made their final ruling.  the proposed regulations were to mirror the new federal regulations.  the council decided to go along with the 2/person bag limit, BUT, decided to keep the current length of season.  (april 15- oct 31)

a small victory for recreational anglers.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 7, 2008)

Good news!

Thanks for the report Capt.!


----------



## larpyn (Feb 8, 2008)

Jeff Young said:


> Good news!
> 
> Thanks for the report Capt.!



not good news. 
2 red snapper per person


> "The rules requiring circle hooks, dehooking devices and venting tools for all reef fish species take effect on June 1."


but it is perfectly ok to gut hook one with a treble hook on a lure or do the same with a jig. then they want you to stab the fish and throw it back.that ought to help the mortality rate. not many people know how to properly "vent" a fish anyways.the ones who do are already doing it. 


> "other new FWC rules reduce the minimum size for commercially harvested red snapper in the Gulf and for imported red snapper from 15 to 13 inches total length."


 what is up with that??? maybe you didn't understand that so read it again. yes it said reduce .......what a joke. restrict the recreational guys more and loosen the laws for the longliners let's let 'em keep smaller fish...... that will help the fish stocks

very few people (me included) who fish anywhere south of keaton beach are going to make a 40-45 mile boat run for two red snapper per person . but that is probably what they want to accomplish anyways.

capt. brian i feel sorry for you charter boat captains. they regulate you as commercial when it suits their needs but classify you as recreational to protect the fish all the while letting the "lobby heavy" commercial longliners rape the ocean. 

thanks for attending the meeting and standing up for our rights but you know as well as i do that the powers that be were just going through the motions. their mind was made up before they ever entered the room.
until we as voters start voting out some of our state representatives who allow these ridiculous laws to be put into effect, their will be more strict laws to come.
redfish are next.
to be fair, the biggest problem with florida offshore fish regulations is more at the federal level rather than the state. i do feel though that the state could stand up more for us recreational guys.


----------



## $EA $ICKNE$$ (Feb 8, 2008)

http://myfwc.com/whatsnew/08/statewide/News_08_X_SnapperRegs.htm

FWC approves new Gulf red snapper and reef fish gear regulations
February 7, 2008
Contact: Lee Schlesinger, 850-487-0554
The Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission (FWC) on Thursday approved changes to management rules for red snapper harvested in Gulf of Mexico state waters.  The FWC also approved new rules that will require all commercial and recreational anglers fishing for any Gulf reef fish species to use circle hooks, dehooking devices and venting tools.
These new rules are similar to recently implemented red snapper regulations in Gulf federal waters that are intended to end overfishing of red snapper in the Gulf and reduce release mortality of Gulf reef fish.
The new rules reduce the daily recreational bag limit for red snapper from four fish to two fish per person and establish a zero daily bag limit for captains and crew of for-hire vessels in all Gulf waters off Florida’s coast.
No change will be made to the April 15 through Oct. 31 Gulf recreational red snapper harvest season in state waters.   However, new federal rules establish a June 1 through Sept. 30 recreational harvest season in Gulf federal waters adjacent to Florida waters.
Other new FWC rules reduce the minimum size for commercially harvested red snapper in the Gulf and for imported red snapper from 15 to 13 inches total length, and reduce the daily commercial bag and trip limit for red snapper harvested in Gulf state waters off Florida from four fish to two fish daily per person.
The new rules also require fishers on all vessels in the Gulf reef fish fishery to possess and use certain gear, including non-stainless steel circle hooks that must be possessed aboard a vessel and used to harvest any Gulf reef fish when natural baits are used.  A circle hook is a fishing hook designed and manufactured so that the point is turned perpendicularly back to the shank to form a generally circular or oval shape.
At least one dehooking device is required as well and must be used to remove hooks embedded in Gulf reef fish with minimum damage.  The dehooking device must be constructed to allow the hook to be secured and the barb shielded without re-engaging during the removal process.  It must be blunt and all edges rounded, and it must be of a size appropriate to secure the range of hook sizes and styles used in the Gulf reef fish fishery.
At least one venting tool is also required and must be used to deflate the swimbladders of Gulf reef fish to help release the fish with minimum damage.  This tool must be a sharpened, hollow instrument, such as a hypodermic syringe with the plunger removed or a 16-gauge needle fixed to a hollow wooden dowel.  A tool such as a knife or an ice-pick may not be used.  The venting tool must be inserted into the fish at a 45-degree angle approximately 1 to 2 inches from the base of the pectoral fin and be inserted just deep enough to release the gases so that the fish may be released with minimum damage.
“Today’s action will help to improve Gulf red snapper populations while maintaining the sport fishing season that benefits several North Florida fishing communities,” said FWC Chairman Rodney Barreto.
FWC’s new red snapper rules take effect on April 1.  The rules requiring circle hooks, dehooking devices and venting tools for all reef fish species take effect on June 1.


----------



## jamessig (Feb 8, 2008)

*commercial size reduction*



larpyn said:


> what is up with that??? maybe you didn't understand that so read it again. yes it said reduce .......what a joke. restrict the recreational guys more and loosen the laws for the longliners let's let 'em keep smaller fish...... that will help the fish stocks



Allowing the commercial snapper fishers to keep slightly smaller fish will mean they will reach their quota quicker and thus have a shorter season. The bottom line is less snapper killed and discarded as bycatch.
The NMFS needs to take that same approach to the commercial swordfishery. Commercial swordfishermen discard 10 pounds of dead juvenile swordfish for every pound of sword fish they harvest. Allowing them to keep all swordfish they catch till they reach their quota would dramatically reduce the number of juvenile swordfish killed as well as the larger breeding stock.


----------



## JoeyWommack (Feb 8, 2008)

jamessig said:


> Allowing the commercial snapper fishers to keep slightly smaller fish will mean they will reach their quota quicker and thus have a shorter season. The bottom line is less snapper killed and discarded as bycatch.
> The NMFS needs to take that same approach to the commercial swordfishery. Commercial swordfishermen discard 10 pounds of dead juvenile swordfish for every pound of sword fish they harvest. Allowing them to keep all swordfish they catch till they reach their quota would dramatically reduce the number of juvenile swordfish killed as well as the larger breeding stock.



That is an intersting perspective.  I really wander though if it would work out like that.


----------



## captbrian (Feb 8, 2008)

JoeyWommack said:


> That is an intersting perspective.  I really wander though if it would work out like that.



reducing the size limit for the commercial fishery is actually the only beneficial move the national marine fisheries has done for the snapper fishery.


----------



## larpyn (Feb 8, 2008)

captbrian said:


> reducing the size limit for the commercial fishery is actually the only beneficial move the national marine fisheries has done for the snapper fishery.



ok i'm curious. how is that?
imo it seems like they will be taking greater numbers of fish to reach their maximum weight harvest rather than returning small fish to the ocean alive.
now if a large percentage of the harvest is dead when brought aboard then i could see where it makes sense.
i wonder what percentage of the harvest is brought in alive? and what is the mortality rate of released fish?


----------



## jamessig (Feb 8, 2008)

Commercial fishers tend to fish in deeper water. Even if the fish are alive when they are returned to the ocean their survival is unlikely, and no one really knows if venting increases survival rates or not. If it's unlikely that the fish will live, "releasing" them is just a waste. The deeper the water fish are caught in, the higher the mortality.


----------



## captbrian (Feb 8, 2008)

larpyn said:


> ok i'm curious. how is that?
> imo it seems like they will be taking greater numbers of fish to reach their maximum weight harvest rather than returning small fish to the ocean alive.
> now if a large percentage of the harvest is dead when brought aboard then i could see where it makes sense.
> i wonder what percentage of the harvest is brought in alive? and what is the mortality rate of released fish?



true that they are generally keeping more fish to obtain the same weight, but you aren't having to kill undersized fish to keep the keeper fish.  the bycatch mortality is reduced.  if the fish are going to die, you might as well keep them.


----------



## larpyn (Feb 8, 2008)

captbrian said:


> true that they are generally keeping more fish to obtain the same weight, but you aren't having to kill undersized fish to keep the keeper fish.  the bycatch mortality is reduced.  if the fish are going to die, you might as well keep them.



i agree. thanks for clearing that up


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Feb 10, 2008)

Man , that sounds like sound scientific information. Now we wait to see how the charter captains and recreational angler is gonna get shafted on the grouper.

Mark my word, the day is coming where Florida will be a catch and release fishery. that is unless your a long liner.


----------



## captbrian (Feb 10, 2008)

i can tell you how the grouper is going to turn out.  it's on it's way down the pipeline.....



3 per person per day.
no more than one red grouper
no more than one black/gag grouper


----------



## jamessig (Feb 10, 2008)

It would be nice if the NMFS would return the red grouper limit to two per person per day, might ease the bad news coming about gags somewhat. They admitted their population assessment of that species (red grouper) was wrong, maybe some day they'll admit that their red snapper assessment was wrong also (which it is) but watch the limits stay the same. I'd be very surprised if they ever ease limits, at least while the current board remains unchanged.


----------

